# [Western Chicago Suburbs] Looking for D&D Players



## LordVyreth (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm a DM running a 3.5 game in the suburb of Batavia. The game in question has been ongoing for a while and is likely in its final 6 months of activity; all characters are of the 15-16 level range. Despite that, attrition due to player's moving or changing schedules has made party size sporadic. We play from 11-3:30 or so every other Saturday morning-afternoon, so the game is not a major time sink. Game is epic in scope but the tone is casual, with role-playing level determined by each player as desired. I will answer any questions you have about the game's details should you be interested. I look forward to hearing your responses.


----------



## Lifelike (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey there,
If you'd be willing to take players from as far away as DeKalb, IL (40-ish mins away) you should join the meetup group here. We meet monthly at the Borders in DeKalb, and Roman, our fearless leader, is an awesome, exuberant guy.
Hope that tickles your fancy!
Sincerely,
Elijah


----------



## JacktheRabbit (Mar 3, 2009)

I am a returning player from a 4 year break. Currently living in Roselle but going to be moving to Crystal Lake in a couple months. If your still looking for players I am interested. I will also PM you.


----------



## Pbartender (Mar 24, 2009)

LordVyreth said:


> I'm a DM running a 3.5 game in the suburb of Batavia. The game in question has been ongoing for a while and is likely in its final 6 months of activity; all characters are of the 15-16 level range. Despite that, attrition due to player's moving or changing schedules has made party size sporadic. We play from 11-3:30 or so every other Saturday morning-afternoon, so the game is not a major time sink. Game is epic in scope but the tone is casual, with role-playing level determined by each player as desired. I will answer any questions you have about the game's details should you be interested. I look forward to hearing your responses.




Hrm...  I might be able join in your game this time around, if you're still looking for players.  I don't live more than a half mile or so away form you in Batavia.  Let me check up on something, and I'll get back to you, Vyreth.



Lifelike said:


> Hey there,
> If you'd be willing to take players from as far away as DeKalb, IL (40-ish mins away) you should join the meetup group here. We meet monthly at the Borders in DeKalb, and Roman, our fearless leader, is an awesome, exuberant guy.
> Hope that tickles your fancy!




That's not a bad idea...  I notice there's also a West Suburban Roleplayer Meetup Group based out of Glen Ellyn.  That'd be another good one to hook up with.


----------

